
Life expectancy and cause of death in popular musicians (2016) [pdf] - optimalsolver
https://www.researchgate.net/profile/Dianna_Kenny/publication/300969552_Life_expectancy_and_cause_of_death_in_popular_musicians/links/57157ed908ae16479d8acda7.pdf
======
WalterBright
"Death was strongly associated with substance abuse, risk-taking, and the
experience of childhood adversity."

"These additional accidents are most likely related to higher rates of alcohol
abuse [...]"

Not exactly groundbreaking research.

~~~
drongoking
In sociology many results are obvious. You just don't know which ones until
you do the study.

~~~
WalterBright
Risk taking leads to higher death rates? Isn't that the very definition of
taking a risk?

------
hn_throwaway_99
From the article:

> Although the common perception is of a glamorous, freewheeling lifestyle for
> this occupational group, the figures tell a very different story.

Huh? "Live fast and die young" seems to be the common perception of a rock/hip
hop/country star, and the data seems to exactly bear this out.

~~~
dredmorbius
"Live fast and die young" need not be "glamorous, freewheeling lifestyle". It
may be a hard constant grind with exposure to hazards and appeal to self-
destructive personalities.

Logging, deep-sea fishing, and coal-mining might be somewhat similarly
described.

------
pessimizer
The best yarn I've heard about the drug/alcohol deaths of musicians of the 60s
is that the FBI decided that to halt the popularization of countercultural
ideas the most dangerous would have to be killed. So the FBI put together a
team of undercover assassin groupies codenamed PROPUKES that would get the
targets alone, spike their drinks so they would pass out, then pull open their
mouths and vomit into them.

~~~
locusofself
Marty: What happened to Stumpy Joe? Derek: Well, uh, it's not a very pleasant
story...but, uh, he died...uh...he choked on...the ac- the official
explanation was he choked on vomit. David: He passed away. Nigel: It was
actually, was actually someone else's vomit. It's not.... David: It's ugly.
Nigel: You know. There's no real.... Derek: You know they can't prove whose
vomit it was...they don't have the facilities at Scotland Yard.... David: You
can't print, there's no way to print a spectra-photograph... Nigel: You can't
really dust for vomit.

(Spinal Tap)

------
beezle
Amazing how many Keith Richards has outlived.

~~~
Gibbon1
What kind of world are we going to leave for Keith Richards?

~~~
barneyrubble
This is legit one of the funniest comments I've ever seen on here.

~~~
Gibbon1
I have to confess it's not mine. If it was I could die a satisfied man.

~~~
barneyrubble
(me googling it) man, you're not kidding, there are memes upon memes of this.
How did I miss it?

------
dboreham
"Gardening Accident?"

~~~
i_am_proteus
In a bizarre case of life imitating art:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jeff_Porcaro#Death](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jeff_Porcaro#Death)

